# Beet Pulp free Dry Dog Food



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Can anyone suggest/recommend any?


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

DKDREAM said:


> Can anyone suggest/recommend any?


Why are you keen to exclude it?


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

hobbs2004 said:


> Why are you keen to exclude it?


It can contribute to tear staining and Tilly recently has started to get small ones, we are using Diamond eyes (solution) to wipe her eyes daily but feel if that will help to then I will do that. She eats dry quite a bit (id love her to eat raw but she wont, she has cooked mince though but she doesn't like different textures


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Ah, I see! How curious! Unfortunately, I am not that hot on dog food (  ) so hopefully someone like Henry or Lyceum will be along in no time with some suggestions....


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2011)

Just had a look on zooplus...

Grau Poultry Kibble with Rice
Grau Poultry Kibble with Rice - Great deals on dog food at zooplus

I cant see beet pulp in the ingredients.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2011)

hobbs2004 said:


> Why are you keen to exclude it?


Perhaps because it is a cheap filler!

The eagle foods are free of it DK! and they are available in the UK! but cannot remember where!

Maybe worth looking at a barf diet!


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2011)

Take a look on the zooplus website! they do a lot of the harder to find dry foods! sure you will find something suitable there!
love
DT


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2011)

Luposan Sport Sensitive Dog Food

Luposan Sport Sensitive Dog Food: Great Deals on Luposan Dog Food at zooplus

Mera Dog pure Salmon & Rice
Pure: Mera Dog pure Salmon & Rice

Lukullus Dog Food Chicken & Northern Wild Salmon
Lukullus dog food deals at zooplus: Lukullus Chicken & Northern Wild Salmon

Not sure how good they are though...


----------



## pearltheplank (Oct 2, 2010)

Wafcol salmon and potato is pulp free


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Perhaps because it is a cheap filler!
> 
> The eagle foods are free of it DK! and they are available in the UK! but cannot remember where!
> 
> Maybe worth looking at a barf diet!


i would be the happiest man alive if Tilly ate Barf DT  lol she is such a madam!


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Perhaps because it is a cheap filler!
> 
> The eagle foods are free of it DK! and they are available in the UK! but cannot remember where!
> 
> Maybe worth looking at a barf diet!


Oh agree with you on raw but personally I think that beet root pulp generally has an unwarranted bad rep...


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2011)

hobbs2004 said:


> Oh agree with you on raw but personally I think that beet root pulp generally has an unwarranted bad rep...


Agree there! the dry I use has BP and doesnt worry me too much as they are fed imo a supurb diet! and they both look spot on.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Agree there! the dry I use has BP and doesnt worry me too much as they are fed imo a supurb diet! and they both look spot on.


I wont give in trying her with raw every other day, in the hope one day she wont spit it out. shes doing great growing more and more so all is good. i'll wait and see how Diamond eyes works on her


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Here's a few: Burns Lamb and Rice, Burns Chicken and Rice, Burns Fish and Rice
Barking Heads Chicken, Lamb and Salmon
Acana
Orijen

Will let you know if I can think of any more. Claire


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Burns Duck and Rice, Burns Venison and Rice


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

I chose Barking Heads as I didn't want a food with sugar beet in it either.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

thanks for finding foods, I will look into them all and change her food.


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> thanks for finding foods, I will look into them all and change her food.


JWB Turkey and veg cereal free....looks like the other JWB are with beet.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I feed Barking Heads, that is free of beet pulp


----------

